# Mad Max Hype[er]Thread



## RedSavage (May 16, 2015)

What Had been a 15 year Hollywood "maybe" has turned into one of the highest critically acclaimed action films ever. George Miller's full vision has been brought to life in Mad Max: Fury Road, and viewers and critics alike are...well. Going mad over it. 

Currently it has a 98% on Rotten Tomatos and has recieved praise for its show dont tell form of story telling, a viscerally bright and loud artistic style, and a surprisingly progressive plot in what is now the benchmark for hard-core action movies for years to come. 



Some rules. 

1. Easy on the spoilers. Give it a couple weeks. Or use those spoiler tags people. 
2. Criticisms are welcome,  but let's not get into any pissing matches. 





SkyboundTerror said:


> This movie has a 98% percent on Rotten Tomatoes (205 reviews; 201 positive and 4 negative), and is currently ranked 4th in the list of 100 greatest action/adventure movies.
> 
> It is now everyone's obligation to watch this movie.



To start discussion, I find it intriguing that it's the only movie made since the _fifties_ that is in the top 5.



Spoiler



Example


----------



## aeroxwolf (May 16, 2015)

I just want to say that I'm very surprised how much critiques and viewers praise this film. Calling it a film worth the 30 year wait and possibly one of the greatest action movies of all time. 

I'll be honest. I didn't think much of the first trailer back in 2014. As much as i adore Tom Hardy, the impression i got from the trailer was: a modern sequel to a classic that lacks the fun or the excitement which made the originals great.

Judging from what I've read online, i was wrong. Very very wrong. 

I'm not getting hyped for this momovie because i want to see it with low expectations. I do expect to be blown away if its as good as everyone says it is. Can't wait to see it in London next week. Tom Hardy :3


----------



## RedSavage (May 16, 2015)

I too was extremely underwhelmed and skeptical. No Mel? Not filmed in Australia? Cgi? Fire tornados? The worties just piled up bit by bit 

Then it was mentioned George Miller was the director and he was employing  practical effects for the chase scenes. Okay...


Then the teaser came out. The music and typography came off as....very thought out. And for some reason, movies that pay attention to those things really end up doing okay. 


Then the prescreening whispers and rumors came out. "Two hour chase." "Utterly insane." "Road Warrior on cocaine and meth."  The hype began. "Rated R" A complete breakaway from the pg13 neutering of action movies.  

Then over the past week, the hype became REAL. 

God I cant wait to watch it Sunday. Im going to bite the bullet and drive 5 hours home right after a 12 hour shift so I can make the evrning viewing. I am beyond excited. 

The Road Warrior was the movie that inspired me to start writing. I started drawing because of this movie. It holds a special place in my heart. I can't waaaaait.


----------



## aeroxwolf (May 16, 2015)

The Mad Max trilogy has been on my To watch list for some time now. After Fury Road, I'm definitely going to watch them. The Road Warrior is meant to be the greatest.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 16, 2015)

Just got back from watching Fury Road. The best way I can describe this movie is labeling a door that tells people there's dynamite inside, and what do you know, there's dynamite behind the door, and it blows your face clean off. But it's okay because that's what you wanted in the first place, so you go out with a smile on your face. The action scenes are absolutely insane, the pacing is perfect, and you're given just enough story and background to fill in the gaps between the explosive meat of the film. 

It's fucking awesome, worthy of multiple watches in the theater.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 16, 2015)




----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 16, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


>


It HAD to be done... 
Yeah, I saw Fury Road on Thursday in 3D. Probably some of the best 3D effects used in any movie I have seen. The movie itself is the Post-apocalyptic film everyone has wanted. Imagine taking the final chase from the Road Warrior and extending it to a couple hours of unbridled insanity. Crazy car combinations. Vehicular warfare. A guy playing a flamethrower guitar on top of a heavy duty truck. There's even a Dodge Charger tank in it. Add badass main characters and plenty of twists and turns, and you get one wild ride you don't want to miss.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 17, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Probably some of the best 3D effects used in any movie I have seen.



Avatar.


----------



## RedSavage (May 17, 2015)

I had to refrain from posting about this movie last night when I got done seeing this movie. Why? It left me stupified. Physically drained. The intensity of this movie is stupidly off the charts. The phrase "edge of your seats" has always been a phrase of hyperbole. Not with this movie. It literally made me physically tense for such periods of time that pauses in action were -welcome-.  Not once did I feel any hurry. Any need for anyone to shut up and get to the action. 

This movie is not just important to the Mad Max series. It's important to the action film making genre. It is important to film making *period. *It shows. It doesn't tell. It doesn't spoon feed the plot. The details are rich. But it doesn't wave them around. 

Time to get spoilerish. 



Spoiler



I was surprised at how much action was actually jammed in. The dust storm and tornados---who wouldve thought it'd be in the first thirty minutes like that? That was CLIMAX worthy film material, yet it's merely the segway into the next sceneof the film. And the fight sequence between Max and Furiosa--I lost my goddamned mind at Nux jamming the clip into the gun and Max shooting three rounds right next to Furiosa's head to halt the altercation. No cheesy dialogue. No dramatic threat. BLAM BLAM BLAM. This fight is fucking over. 

The physical acting is benchmark awesome. From Furiosa's body language when she heads east instead of north. The comrades on her tanker ask her repeatedly what's going on. She says, detour. But you can see it in her eyes. A determined lie. She keeps her eyes forward. Haunted. She knows what she's doing. 

When Immortan Joe runs back to the wive's chamber, there's no dialogue. There's not even a grand escape scene. No justification for the escape. It just -is-.  We know why they're escaping. What other fucking explanation is needed? They're escaping from slavery. End scene. 

Accusations of feminism in this film are stupidly displaced. "We are not objects" This doesnt just apply to the wives. It applies to the Kamikrazy Boys and the denizens of this wasted world. "Who killed the world?" Not "men".  But religious fanaticism (Imperator Joe, the Vallhalla cult). Greed (the obese Gas Town baron). War (the Bullet Farm leader, who blindly proclaims "I AM THE SCALES OF JUSTICE.")   Everyone is under their thumb. Everyone is fair game. Everyone dies and its treated no differently from man to woman. "She. Went. Under. The. Wheels." It's the most mention of any death anyone gets. The journey must go on. 

The Kamikrazy Boys had a surprising amount of humanity to them, just like the rest of the enemies in the film. They're not just fanatical psychos, like the anonymous bullet magnets of Borderlands. They are men in a wasted land who have put hope into a place in the halls of Valhalla.  They have names. Squabbles. They encourage and cheer each other on into their dream of warrior sacrifice. They are members of a cult. But they are still human. Still victims of the machine like everyone else in this film. 

The character Nux was a surprising character.  Somehow, in the midst of a two hour machine murder fest, he goes through a significant amount of character development. From a Kamikrazy boy, to a shaken and broken doubter of his religion of violence, to hero. He gets the matrydom he wanted all along and it's beautiful in a sad way, like the shattering lf an ice sculpture. 

The detail of the set pieces and the vehicles is also incredible. From the onset of the spiked vehicles in the enemy lands, to the motorcycles of the biker gangs, to the war machines of the three war parties, everyone is identifiable. Everyone is recognizable. And the insanity of the vehicles. A tank tread Dodge Charger!?! Hill climb dirt bikes? Double decker, tractor tired, hearse monster truck!!?!! And the mother fucking Ford Falcon as a captured Kamikrazy war vehicle? I'll be watching the film over and over and see a new vehicle every time. 

The untethered brutality of the film is admirable. Since when have we seen such a brutal ending to a film's antagonist, only to have him placed on the hood of the vehicle, steaming and cooking, unceremoniously rolled onto the ground? To have it torn apart by exultant citizens?  

As a final aside, the physical humor in this movie is refreshing. I honestly havent seen physical humor like this sense Jackie Chan in his prime. Max frantically filing at his head-cage. The running gag of unreliable shotgun shells. "It's not his blood." Holy hell.  Tom Hardy's reluctant thumbs up. The removal of the guns jammed into every fucking corner of the truck cab. Again. The physical acting here is amazing. 


Is the movie perfect? Well, I have one gripe. On occassion, the sound track seemed a bit invasive. Some of the gravity of some dialogue gets lost in it. Not often. But occassionally. Other than that, the soundtrack was fucking awesome. Electric guitars and tribal drums indeed.



This movie. Just. It is a brutal experience. Unrelenting. Go see it on he big screen. More than once. If you choose to see ine film on the screen at all in your life, make it this one.


----------



## Fernin (May 20, 2015)

@RedSavage

I think you covered it all pretty well, and I agree wholey.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (May 20, 2015)

Red Jumpsuit Guitar


----------



## Cocobanana (May 21, 2015)

It's good that so many are flocking towards a film that had a lot of love dumped onto it. However, outstanding cinematography and production design aside, this is ultimately another action film that justifies violence in the case of 'extreme evil'. Hurray that there's a rare strong female protagonist; now let's have Hollywood put one of those in a smarter and more humane entertainment. I saw Mad Max: Fury Road twice, once in 3D and once in 2D, just to be sure that I wasn't caught up in the same overpowering thrill that has swept everyone else along. The 3D did immerse me more, making me think less about the moral implications of the narrative, but I was still left feeling a little empty at the end of each viewing. Brainless action films typically aren't my cup of tea because of the negative things they reinforce, but I went to see Max Max: Fury Road because of the critical acclaim. I hoped it would end up touching me in the same way the judge dredd remake did. Alas, I was not moved, and now must suffer once more in the soul-crushing minority.


----------



## AnthonyStark (May 22, 2015)

I'll be honest, I have never heard of Mad Max or any of this stuff until I saw the trailer. I wanted to see it, but then again, I didn't. It seemed very...weird and it took a while to hold my interest. My boyfriend, who works at one of the three cinemas in my city, took me to see the pre-screening for employees the Wednesday before it hit the cinema. It took me a little bit to get into, but I stayed and finished the film, and god it was well worth it. The end blew me away, everything was perfect, and it is definitely something you need to watch at least ten times.


----------



## Taralack (May 24, 2015)

We saw this yesterday evening. Got a funny story out of it too.. halfway through the first chase scene the fire alarm in the theatre goes off and we have to be evacuated. Got tickets refunded, and immediately bought tickets to the next showing.. all of us felt so on edge about getting cut off in the middle of that scene that we just couldn't wait to watch it another day. Fuck the fact that this session would end at 11.30pm and we all have work the next morning. Mad Max was fucking worth it. 

Red pretty much covered everything. I will say it was great getting to watch the first 20 mins again as I picked up on some little things that I missed on the first watch. We might even go see it again this weekend. My husband and I watched the original Mad Max trilogy before seeing this, and Fury Road pretty much blows them out of the water in terms of pacing, tone, and storytelling. 

If anyone here has read the Malazan Book of the Fallen series.. this movie is basically the Chain of Dogs movie we've been waiting for, albeit the post-apoc AU version. The relentless pursuit across a wasteland, every moment looking like it could be the last for everyone, morally and physically disgusting enemies, blood and grit in goddamn everything.. but with one key difference - most of the characters in Fury Road actually do receive redemption. Deadhouse Gates takes you on a rollercoaster ride of emotion and at the end of it you're just gonna wanna curl up and die.

PS. @Red - I heard they filmed half in Australia and half in Africa.. wasn't no place in Australia I ever saw though  Maybe NT..

PPS. "Coltaine's Chain of Dogs. He leads, yet is led, he strains forward, yet is held back, he bares his fangs, yet what nips at his heels if not those he is sworn to protect?" ― Captain Lull of the Malaz 7th Army to the historian, Duiker

Now if you'll excuse me I have some feels to take care of


----------



## RedSavage (May 25, 2015)

@Taralack: I JUST WATCHED IT AGAIN TODAY. I completely 



Spoiler



missed Nux's last lines the first go round! "Witness me." FUCK. I actually got teary eyed! Fuck theae onions, man, fuck these onionssssss.


----------



## Taralack (May 25, 2015)

You live, you die, you live again!!


----------



## RedSavage (May 25, 2015)

Taralack said:


> You live, you die, you live again!!



WITNESS HIM!


....._MEDIOCRE!_


----------



## Taralack (May 25, 2015)




----------



## RedSavage (May 25, 2015)

To be honest they must have had some intelligent folk running that citadel. We have:



Spoiler



Hydroponics
Wind turbines
The ability to tell blood type. (The 'organic mechanic' is an important character it seems)
Obviously, mechanics. 
Oil refineries
Bullet manufactuing



Among other things. Even the Doof Warrior had a purpose. Accoring to George Miller, the Doof is essentially the world's most metal "drummer" boy for the world's most metal army.


----------



## Taralack (May 25, 2015)

Yeah he was pretty bitchin'. The whole time I just thought "are these guys 40k orks?!" because dude seriously. Considering most of his army consists of cult troopers it makes sense to have some kind of musical motivation to keep their blood going.


----------

